# Obama: Reagan could not survive in 'radical' GOP



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The Associated Press 
*Obama: Reagan could not survive in 'radical' GOP*
The Associated Press - ‎58 minutes ago‎

By BEN FELLER, AP White House Correspondent - 1 minute ago WASHINGTON (AP) - In combative campaign form, President Barack Obama accused Republican leaders on Tuesday of becoming so radical and dangerously rigid that even the late Ronald Reagan, ...

What drugs is this guy on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr President please put the bong down and step away from the crack pipe.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ronald Reagan could kick Obama's ass with both hands tied behind his back!


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

mpd61 said:


> Ronald Reagan could kick Obama's ass with both hands tied behind his back!


That's wasn't his point. Regan would have a tough time running against the modern GOP and the only way for him to succeed would require him to a different person than he was when he ran in the 80s.

It doesn't matter because it's a stupid thing for the President to say because its a lame hypothetical.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Funny isn't it.....Obama couldn't have survived in the old democratic party that use to represent the working class and NOT the "lay-abouts" and welfare frauds.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

trueblue said:


> Funny isn't it.....Obama couldn't have survived in the old democratic party that use to represent the working class and NOT the "lay-abouts" and welfare frauds.


agreed.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Mr. President you are correct! Reagan provided amnesty to over 2 million illegal immigrants.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

ProudAmerican said:


> Mr. President you are correct! Reagan provided amnesty to over 2 million illegal immigrants.


Which he regarded as the biggest mistake of his Presidency.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Which he regarded as the biggest mistake of his Presidency.


Along with his 100 billion dollar tax hike, gasoline tax, vastly expanding the largest domestic programs, social security etc...Reagan would've been lynched by todays neo-cons.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

ProudAmerican said:


> Along with his 100 billion dollar tax hike, gasoline tax, vastly expanding the largest domestic programs, social security etc...Reagan would've been lynched by todays neo-cons.


What planet do you live on?


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I wish I could tell this clown to his face that he couldn't hold Reagan's jock.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> What planet do you live on?


Explain


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Herrdoktor said:


> Explain


I'd like to know what planet that person lives on if he/she seriously believes that Ronald Reagan (the most beloved Republican politician of modern times) would be "lynched" by the current GOP, because that planet certainly can't be Earth.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> I'd like to know what planet that person lives on if he/she seriously believes that Ronald Reagan (the most beloved Republican politician of modern times) would be "lynched" by the current GOP, because that planet certainly can't be Earth.


This is why it's a stupid hypothetical.

For Regan to run we would have to assume that he had not already been President, so he would not be 'the most beloved Republic politician of modern times.' Instead he would be a guy that would be squashed by this awful GOP because he would be using logic and common sense with his platform. People seem to forget that Regan raised taxes, increased government spending, etc. Those are all big no-nos for the modern GOP.

The drivel the Republican party is bringing to this election is arguably one of the worst in my lifetime. None of the candidates bring anything to the table and the only reason they are even remotely relevant is because Obama has consistently fucked up on key issues, especially in the past 6 months. This is Obama's race to lose, not the GOP's to win. Romney (who will obviously be the candidate) is barely liked by his own party, let alone the nation.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

ProudAmerican said:


> Along with his 100 billion dollar tax hike, gasoline tax, vastly expanding the largest domestic programs, social security etc...Reagan would've been lynched by todays neo-cons.


Don't forget how he built up the military and kept the country safe. This being contrary to how Obama has downsized our military and placed all of us in peril while he plays golf and basketball.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like we have some more kool aid drinkers.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

While there are so many differences between the two (I will not use Reagan's name in the same sentence as the other one), I'm only going to point out one. Reagan loved this country, was proud of it and knew that he worked for the American people. I truly believe that the decisions he made were based on wanting to do what was best to keep us the greatest nation in the world. obama has no pride in our country, has no desire to keep it strong and believes that the American people owe him. He is only interested his agenda and could not possibly care less about our military, national security, the economy or anything else that is needed for a strong America.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HistoryHound said:


> While there are so many differences between the two (I will not use Reagan's name in the same sentence as the other one), I'm only going to point out one. Reagan loved this country, was proud of it and knew that he worked for the American people. I truly believe that the decisions he made were based on wanting to do what was best to keep us the greatest nation in the world. obama has no pride in our country, has no desire to keep it strong and believes that the American people owe him. He is only interested his agenda and could not possibly care less about our military, national security, the economy or anything else that is needed for a strong America.


FUCKIN RIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*I said; "Reagan could kick Obama's ass with both hands tied behind his back"*



Herrdoktor said:


> *That's wasn't his point.* Regan would have a tough time running against the modern GOP and the only way for him to succeed would require him to a different person than he was when he ran in the 80s.
> 
> It doesn't matter because it's a stupid thing for the President to say because its a lame hypothetical.


Ahhh...That was simply* my point*, who are you talking about? You're right on about Obama making lame statements...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Reagan.

*"Socialism only works
in two places:
Heaven where they don't
need it and hell where they already have it."**-Ronald Reagan* *
'Here's my strategy on
the Cold War:
We win, they lose.'**- Ronald Reagan **

'The most terrifying words
In the English language are:
I'm from the government
and I'm here to help.'**-Ronald Reagan **

'The trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so.'**-Ronald Reagan **

'Of the four wars in my lifetime, none came about because the **U.S.** was too strong.**- Ronald Reagan **

'I have wondered at
times about what the
Ten Commandments would
have looked like if Moses
had run them through
the **U.S.** Congress..**-Ronald Reagan **

'The taxpayer:
That's someone who works
For the federal government
but doesn't have to take the
civil service examination.'*- *Ronald Reagan *- *
'Government is like a baby:
An alimentary canal with a
big appetite at one end and
no sense of responsibility
at the other'**- Ronald Reagan 
**
'The nearest thing to eternal
life we will ever see on
this earth is a
government program.'** 
- Ronald Reagan **

'It has been said that politics is the second oldest profession.
I have learned that it bears a striking resemblance to the first'**- Ronald Reagan **

'Government's view of the economy could be summed up in a few short phrases:
If it moves, tax it.
If it keeps moving, regulate it. And if it stops moving,
subsidize it'**- Ronald Reagan **

'Politics is not a bad profession. If you succeed,
there are many rewards;
if you disgrace yourself,
you can always write a book.'**- Ronald Reagan **

'No arsenal, or no weapon in the arsenals of the world, is as formidable as the will and moral courage of free men and women.'**- Ronald Reagan **
**'If we ever forget that we're one nation under GOD, then we will be a nation gone under.'**-Ronald Reagan*
Obama...nuff said.

*10.* "No, no. I have been practicing...I bowled a 129. It's like -- it was like Special Olympics, or something." -making an off-hand joke during an appearance on "The Tonight Show", March 19, 2009 (Obama later called the head of the Special Olympics to apologize)

*9.* "I didn't want to get into a Nancy Reagan thing about doing any seances." --after saying he had spoken with all the living presidents as he prepared to take office, Washington, D.C., Nov. 7, 2008 (Obama later called Nancy Reagan to apologize)

*8.* "The reforms we seek would bring greater competition, choice, savings and inefficiencies to our health care system." -in remarks after a health care roundtable with physicians, nurses and health care providers, Washington, D.C., July 20, 2009

*7.* "What I was suggesting -- you're absolutely right that John McCain has not talked about my Muslim faith..." -in an interview with ABC's George Stephanopoulos, who jumped in to correct Obama by saying "your Christian faith," which Obama quickly clarified, Sept. 7, 2008

*6.* "UPS and FedEx are doing just fine, right? It's the Post Office that's always having problems." -attempting to make the case for government-run healthcare, while simultaneously undercutting his own argument, Portsmouth, N.H., Aug. 11, 2009

*5.* "I think when you spread the wealth around, it's good for everybody." -- defending his tax plan to Joe the Plumber, who argued that Obama's policy hurts small-business owners like himself, Toledo, Ohio, Oct. 12, 2008

*4.* "The Cambridge police acted stupidly." -commenting on a white police officer's arrest of black scholar Henry Louis Gates Jr. at his home in Cambridge, Mass., at a news conference, July 22, 2009. Obama later had to convene a "Beer Summit" at the White House to help tamp down the controversy stirred by his remark

*3.* "It's not surprising, then, they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations." -speaking at a San Francisco fundraiser about his troubles winning over some small-town, working-class voters, April 11, 2008

*2.* "One such translator was an American of Haitian descent, representative of the extraordinary work that our men and women in uniform do all around the world -- Navy Corpse-Man Christian Brossard." -mispronouncing "Corpsman" (the "ps" is silent) during a speech at the National Prayer Breakfast, Washington, D.C., Feb. 5, 2010 (The Corpsman's name is also Christopher, not Christian)

*1.* "I've now been in 57 states - I think one left to go." -at a campaign event in Beaverton, Oregon, May 9, 2008 (Watch video)

And one for his cunty wife....

"For the first time in my adult life, I am proud of my country," she told a Milwaukee crowd today, "because it feels like hope is making a comeback."

Nothing America has done in Michelle Obama's adult life, which at 44 goes back 26 years to 1982, has made her proud of her country? Nothing? Not winning the Cold War? Not our regular and orderly transitions of power based on the rule of law? Not the fact that we feed and defend the world, not that we lead in science and technology research, not that we elected the first black president in 1992&#8230;nothing? Not the fact that she and her husband were able to go to Ivy League schools before embarking on extremely lucrative careers? Not the fact that we help out in disasters wherever they strike in the world? Nothing has made Michelle Obama proud of her country in her entire adult life?
How sad. I certainly don't want such a vain pessimist as First Lady.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I know Reagan loved this country. I know Bush loved this country as well. I can't say that about the clownshoe currently in office.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Herrdoktor said:


> Instead he would be a guy that would be squashed by this awful GOP because he would be using logic and common sense with his platform.


Pretty much everything you mentioned about Reagan was also being said about him in 1980, and then some.....not conservative enough, weak candidate after losing 2 primaries, won't appeal to the Republican base as a former governor of a Democratic state, etc.

Sound like anyone else we know?


----------

